# driver for cree xhp70



## marc.collin (Apr 2, 2015)

hi


what led driver for Cree XHP70 led


Typical Forward Voltage	
5.8 V White @ 2100 mA (6 V)
11.6 V White @ 1050 mA (12 V)


Maximum Drive Current	
4.8 A (6 V)
2.4 A (12 V)


Will use it with 4 18650 battery in serie.


thanks


----------



## m.pille.led (May 18, 2015)

Hi
I am looking also for a good driver for the xhp50/70
Kaidomain offers drivers for both leds, for 1 or 3leds in series..... And 1,3 or 5modes , wich kost about 20$ 
They work with 4-18v, so it schould be quite a good driver! 
Here's a single mode 1 xhp70 driver 
http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S024015

I hope i've been helpfull

Now, I am looking for a driver that makes the same, but is smaller. I'm building a dive torch and there is almost no space for a big driver
Can anyone help me out whit this??

Best regards
M


----------



## Slotguy (May 19, 2015)

This may work for you. It will put 5 amps into an XHP-70 with two Cells. http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67&product_id=214


----------

